# 1982 Holdsworth Mistral



## frankabr. (Jan 21, 2012)

Recently acquired this fine old touring bicycle.   Made in Great Britain,  it is a 1982 Holdsworth Mistral.   Reynolds 531,  Campy dropouts.   Gipiemme hubs,
high end Japanese components,  including an SR triple crank.   6 speed freewheel,  Makes this bicycle an 18 speed.   This was about as nice a touring bicylcle as could be had.  Also in great condition.

Any comments?   How would this frame compare to a Raleigh International?

Thanks,  F.A.


----------

